# can u have diarrhea and constipation at the same time with ibs?



## chriz297 (Jun 12, 2012)

Ive had ibs since i was about 14 and had it almost 4 years now. For say 3 days ill have diarrhea then i wont go for say another 3 days then the diarrhea will come so back so my question is can u have diarrhea and constipation at the same time with ibs?


----------



## Bettsann (Mar 28, 2012)

Yes! Absolutely this is possible and it is more common than one might think. This is something that I have, also. There are ALSO times when I have NO trouble with either type of IBS and then lo and behold...back it comes.It might help you to keep track (for a couple of weeks) of absolutely everything you eat...at ANY time of day... and perhaps you might see a pattern. Its discouraging when it seems a certain food causes trouble at one time ...and NOT at another time... but I have learned to cut waaaaay back on trigger foods. Don't be surprized if your 'trigger foods' do not match the ones that seem 'common' to others. We are all different!Good luck to you!


chriz297 said:


> Ive had ibs since i was about 14 and had it almost 4 years now. For say 3 days ill have diarrhea then i wont go for say another 3 days then the diarrhea will come so back so my question is can u have diarrhea and constipation at the same time with ibs?


----------



## chriz297 (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you, my trigger food seems to be fast food and chocolate


----------



## matt1234 (May 15, 2012)

I can sometimes have both in same evening very strange! I have been keeping a food and toilet trip diary, I find it really helpful!ThanksMatt


----------

